# Colorado Springs, CO - Western 8' 6" PRO PLOW SERIES 2 LIKE NEW



## bsalazar (May 9, 2018)

HI THERE I HAVE A NICE WESTERN PLOW PRO PLOW SERIES 2 THE SKID PLATE IS IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE. IT IS ON AN ULTR PLUS 2 MOUNT. RUBBER DEFLECTORS ARE LIKE NEW ALSO. ALL CONTROLS ARE FULLY FUNCTIONAL. I WILL THROW IN THE 4-PIN CONTROLLER. 

IM PRETTY OPEN TO OFFERS IM LOOKING FOR 3,500 OBO IF YOU'D LIKE MORE PHOTOS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO EMAIL ME.


----------



## bsalazar (May 9, 2018)

https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/x22015-western-snow-plows-86/6580302285.html


----------

